# Bianchi Campione 2001 or 2002



## splasher (Jan 22, 2006)

$420: Bianchi with 51cm frame and all campagnolo parts: Mirage rear derailleur, Avanti front derailleur, Mirage crank set, avanti brakes, titanium saddle, mavic xp21 rim, 9-speed cassette, cateye computer. The bike is of the year 2000 or 2001.

Any idea whether this is a decent price?

Also, does anyone have any experience with this bike in general? I'd be using it for long road rides on the weekends as well as daily commuting in the city. I'm looking to buy my first non-crappy road bike.

Thanks!


----------



## rcnute (Dec 21, 2004)

Not bad but I suspect the seller has room to move. Get to haggling.


----------

